# Xenon lights for my 2004 330i



## MixFlame (Nov 29, 2004)

i have a 2004 330i with sport package. it came with regular halogen lights. i would like to upgrade them to xenon lights. do you guys think that these lights are any good? http://www.hidexpress.com/index.asp?PageAc...WPROD&ProdID=14

do i need the h7 bulb type and get the whole kit?

does bmw have xenon lights for aftermarket? how much do they cost?

any reccomendations on which lights to get?

also, how hard is the installation for them? is it just plug it in or do i have to do drilling anywere?


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

For what it's worth,

I had a 99 328i with halogen lights.

Now I have a 03 ZHP that I bought CPO. It came with Xenon lights.

If I had to order a new E46, I would not spend the money for Xenons. Sure, the light is whiter...and the auto leveling is a neat gadget... but I don't think that they actually give me better visibility.

It's also my guess that most aftermarket HID kits would give LESS visibility than the factory option (and therefore worse than your halogens). The perceived light would be better (higher temps make your brain think that its seeing things better), but it's really not.

All that being said, you probably have better luck asking about aftermarket xenons on the e46fanatics.com forum.


----------



## machmeter (Aug 6, 2002)

Kinda "tuner-ish" looking lights on that site huh? Maybe there's some way to retrofit the OEM xenons. Do a search. Otherwise, I'd leave it alone.


----------

